# Say Hi! for the new Guy.



## VanHallerX (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Wat's Up Bro's! Names Van Hall and i'm new to this site. Seen a thread that you need to introduce yourself first, so here's my introduction. Hope to get to know ya'll..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2012)

VanHallerX, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 27, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.*




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.


Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

Don't post questions asking about sources or scammers.
Read the forums...do your own research.
Everything you need is right here at your fingertips.

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!*

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

Try: Orbit Nutrition

And: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones

*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.*


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2012)

hello !!!


----------



## VanHallerX (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Bro's for the Welcome, will do Paranoid Fitness.. thanks for the info


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

